# LEEK meet On Sunday 27th August + 3pm Curry!!



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 27th August 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry beforehand at 3pm ish at my local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. Donners
3. Renton72



Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 

1. _TT_ heHornster
2. Donners
3. BAMTT
4. Renton72
5. M9fdb


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Im in!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Im in!


For both curry and meet?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Should be up for another meet with my "Friends from the internet" :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Should be up for another meet with my "Friends from the internet" :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Put me down John.

Curry and Bluewater!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Put me down John.
> 
> Curry and Bluewater!
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris!! :wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

With a bit of luck i should be able to make this meet in the TT as well as it is being painted this week and should be back on the road by then

cheers

D


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> With a bit of luck i should be able to make this meet in the TT as well as it is being painted this week and should be back on the road by then
> 
> cheers
> 
> D


Hopefully see you there then! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Where is everyone? Its o so quiet :?


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Hornster,

I am here m8, sorry can't make the next meet though :? :? :?

Any news on the Gaydon pics yet?

Speak soon

dave_uk


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Where is everyone? Its o so quiet :?


I'm here


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi Hornster,
> 
> I am here m8, sorry can't make the next meet though :? :? :?
> 
> ...


Probably easier to put them all on disc to be honest.ill do a few for the leekers :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Where is everyone? Its o so quiet :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Wow   Your looking good BAM! :lol:


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

ooohhhhhhhhhh
can i come???


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> ooohhhhhhhhhh
> can i come???


Stu you found us :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Your on the list


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> hallsie said:
> 
> 
> > ooohhhhhhhhhh
> ...


 :lol: I bet you two txt each other when asking if the other is going to the pub.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > hallsie said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: No he send those voice texts to the home phone
just saying " Beer Beer Beer Beer,Fall over,Hangover" and i know exactly what it means :roll: :lol:  :wink:

right im going out for lunch. Laters!!!


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

ahhhhhhh mr duck.....

you can text me too if you want bless ya, oh and you was spotted around the bluewater area last tuesday.......... ill say no more :wink: 

the more speed thing is intresting tho :can of worms: 8)

seeya on the weekend

stu


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

hallsie said:


> ahhhhhhh mr duck.....
> 
> you can text me too if you want bless ya, oh and you was spotted around the bluewater area last tuesday.......... ill say no more :wink:
> 
> ...


I never saw you. Was i actually in the shopping centre or driving my car?


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

you was on the dual carriage way between bluewater and the wharf.
it looked like you was too busy with other stuff to be looking at the road to be fair!............  
might take the hornster and look at an rs6 next week,
thatll be fun!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

hallsie said:


> you was on the dual carriage way between bluewater and the wharf.
> it looked like you was too busy with other stuff to be looking at the road to be fair!............
> might take the hornster and look at an rs6 next week,
> thatll be fun!!


there abit big.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> you was on the dual carriage way between bluewater and the wharf.
> it looked like you was too busy with other stuff to be looking at the road to be fair!............
> might take the hornster and look at an rs6 next week,
> thatll be fun!!


Ermmmmmm........Ok then!!!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Im in!


Donners are you busy sunday afternoon around 11am????  

Theres a strongman competition at my gym! Fancy seeing nicole in the flesh????  :wink:

http://www.amg-lite.com/?view=http://ww ... HF1107.jpg

http://www.andysgalleries.net/Gene/Pics/Gene4504.jpg

http://www.amg-lite.com/?view=http://ww ... ne4503.jpg


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Im in!
> ...


 emm.... they are just a little too masquline for me thanks! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Donners likes her :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Your both freaks.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

So is the curry still on Sunday? Im looking forward to it!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Bank holiday weekend - so can't make it. 
That's two in a row I've missed


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Depend on what happens in the next few days I might not even have the TT  can i still come,

P.s i have some Aerotwins arms and blades (brand new ) + VTDA that i would be willing to let go a a very reasonable price if anyone has an interest


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Depend on what happens in the next few days I might not even have the TT  can i still come,
> 
> P.s i have some Aerotwins arms and blades (brand new ) + VTDA that i would be willing to let go a a very reasonable price if anyone has an interest


What no TT, what has happened?   

dave_uk


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Just to confirm that I too cant make this one  due to a family party. Hope to see you all next month!

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> So is the curry still on Sunday? Im looking forward to it!


Of course!    



Nando said:


> Bank holiday weekend - so can't make it.
> That's two in a row I've missed


Ok Ryan see you next month mate :wink:



BAMTT said:


> Depend on what happens in the next few days I might not even have the TT  can i still come,
> 
> P.s i have some Aerotwins arms and blades (brand new ) + VTDA that i would be willing to let go a a very reasonable price if anyone has an interest


Come in a horse and cart ,we don't mind :lol: :wink:



dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to confirm that I too cant make this one  due to a family party. Hope to see you all next month!
> 
> dave_uk


See ya next month Dave :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry Horny wont be able to make the curry. But will be able to make the meet. See you there


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Come in a horse and cart ,we don't mind :lol: :wink:


We do have a horse not sure it would be that good on the M2 though


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Depend on what happens in the next few days I might not even have the TT  can i still come,
> ...


The prob is that my car is just coming up to 3 years old and has 57k on it as i use it for commuting , so i was going to put another years warranty on it and then thought in another years time it will be nearly 4yrs old and have going on for 80k and as it is also a commuting car reliabilty may become an issue  new mk2 etc etc

I don't want to sell it but its one of those 'head says no', 'heart says yes' :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Come in a horse and cart ,we don't mind :lol: :wink:
> ...


Yeah but why the long face?? :roll:  ...........TAXI!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Sorry Horny wont be able to make the curry. But will be able to make the meet. See you there


Ok matey! More for us to eat then :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Horny wont be able to make the curry. But will be able to make the meet. See you there
> ...


I reckon there's a fair bit of Horse in those all you can eat curries


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

B****cks!

John,
I knew there was something wrong with receiving a message from you at
4.45pm on a wednesday morning! You must have sent it a couple of 
days ago but only just got through!
I even got up to have a look on the Beefs site, only to find pictures of 
what had already been. Gutted I missed it.
Must make a point of checking the forum more too!

I'm going back to bed!

PS. Nicole does look very slightly HUGE in those pics! Don't think I could 
go for a girl that could beat the crap out of me!

Just heard a bird whistle!!! :x Back to bed quick before the f**kers start
singing!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> B****cks!
> 
> John,
> I knew there was something wrong with receiving a message from you at
> ...


Sorry about that! A few people told me today they got a text at 4:45am god know what happened :?

Shame you missed it mate ,was pretty good 8)

See you sunday for the curry :wink:

John


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bollox...Not gunna be able to make the meet now. I've gone from not working weekends to working all weekend plus my other bits and pieces and mothers. Ohwell such is life. I will try and make another one asap. But cant see it being for a while. Unless you move it to a Wednesday


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to confirm that I too cant make this one  due to a family party. Hope to see you all next month!
> 
> dave_uk


Dave,

Was your car in at Southend Audi at Wickford on Friday (26th Aug)???

Im sure it was your car, the car had a blueflame on it and i was waving away thinking it was you and the car pulled into Audi.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mmmmmm Curry! can't wait 

Are you guys meeting me at my house or what??


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

renton72 said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Chris,

Yes that was mine :? . It had been there for about a week as they tried to locate a problem with the DSG keep going into limp mode. Turned out it was a wire shorting-out under the gear leaver, took them a while to find it though :roll:

All sorted now. 

Made another visit there yesterday and drove an RS4 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Sorry can't see you all tonight, have a good one without me 

dave_uk


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Cheers guys!  
Had a wicked day today!
I know I'm gonna pay for the curry tomorrow though!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Or today!... Got to go!
Wheres my lighter?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Blowback is a dangerous thing :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

A good day out yesterday. Well funny

Two Words : Gut Rot!

Blowback bonanza! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

OOOoooo forgot here is a link should anyone need it http://public.fotki.com/FATTB/car/swissold/ :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> OOOoooo forgot here is a link should anyone need it http://public.fotki.com/FATTB/car/swissold/ :roll:


Are you selling it then :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Next meet 24th Sept and 3pm curry if anyones intrested!!!! 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 633#745633


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > OOOoooo forgot here is a link should anyone need it http://public.fotki.com/FATTB/car/swissold/ :roll:
> ...


Only to the right person, the car will feel right at home, we've even have the same name :lol:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Bit of a noob & I've never been to a meet before, but I'm up for coming if I'm welcome?

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bit of a noob & I've never been to a meet before, but I'm up for coming if I'm welcome?
> 
> Dave


Look here see you Sunday


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bit of a noob & I've never been to a meet before, but I'm up for coming if I'm welcome?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave ,

Your very welcome indeed mate! Nice to see another medway boy there :wink: 
Like BAM says have a look here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=30

Post on there if you can make it and ill add you to the list.We could do a cruise from medway


----------

